# Google- Bound-up bowels leave constipation sufferers longing for regular call of nature - Brandon Sun



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Bound-up bowels leave constipation sufferers longing for regular call of nature**Brandon Sun*A host of other drugs can also contribute to lethargic bowels, as can certain medical conditions, such *irritable bowel syndrome* and Parkinson's disease. Travel that upsets a person's circadian rhythms and throws meal times out of whack can also cause *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

